# Vantage Acoustic



## Lady Penny (Mar 2, 2009)

Great site. Thanks for the information.


----------



## kazzelectro (Oct 25, 2007)

Hi
Vantage electric guitars made in Japan have a bit of a fan following. Vantage acoustic guitar are typically not sought after and therefore are fairly inexpensive.l The ones made in Indonesia are less desirable than the Japanese made modeles...probably around $100. Check ebay.


----------



## Ship of fools (Nov 17, 2007)

*Well the both of them*

They sell around the $120-160 in extremley good shape and with the case I would think a fair market value of around$175-200 USD.Ship....TKL cases run almost 90.00 USD


----------

